# I missed National Tomato Day but it's still National Candy Month



## Daniel (Jun 3, 2010)

For the exciting month of June:



> National Trails Day (celebrated the first Saturday in June)
> National Tomato Day (1st)
> Audiobook Month
> Caribbean American Heritage Month
> ...


 
June is also "National Rebuild Your Life Month."


----------



## Andy (Jun 3, 2010)

lol Well thankfully fresh fruit and vegetables month is coming up! Maybe you can focus on the tomato in honour of both days.  lol I didn't read that right. Thankfully it IS fresh fruit and veggie month...Sorry my brain doesn't function well because I don't eat my fruit and veggies.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 3, 2010)

That does give me the idea of celebrating Candy Month and Veggie Month together by making chocolate-covered tomatoes


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 3, 2010)

What is "National Damon Appreciation Month"? Anything to do with Matt Damon?


----------



## Daniel (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know, but I suggest renting one of his latest films to be safe.  The Informant was pretty good.

YouTube - The Informant! - Trailer 2009 HD


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 3, 2010)

I liked the _Bourne_ series.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, I liked the first one, at least. But a trilogy is more appropriate for July, e.g. the Fourth of July or the dreaded Canada Day


----------



## Andy (Jun 3, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> What is "National Damon Appreciation Month"? Anything to do with Matt Damon?


 
I think it's just a misprint. It's suppose to read "National Demon Appreciation Month".


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 3, 2010)

Who appreciates demons?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 3, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_commemorative_months


----------



## Daniel (Jun 3, 2010)

> Who appreciates demons?



I guess horror movie aficionados and, of course, the Queen of England


----------



## Andy (Jun 4, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Who appreciates demons?


Who doesn't? lol I figured it was one of those weird American things.  Isn't the Queen of England long dead? I know the British Queen lives in England but I didn't think England was part of the monarchy or realms anymore?  If this is right then I suppose she possibly could be appreciating demons...


----------

